# كيف تطير الطائرة



## Eng.machine (6 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين
انا عندي حب استطلاع في امو الطيران

وحاب تعطوني كتاب يشرح كيفية طيران الطائرة بس يكون با اللغة الانجليزية
انا حصلت كتب بس بالعربي 
وحصلت كتب بالانجليزي لكنها في موقع rapid share
فياليت انكم تتكرمون وتساعدوني بسرعة:55:


----------



## anoir_eq (6 مايو 2006)

اترك الروابط و أنا أحملها لك ان شاء الله في موقع اخر


----------



## Eng.machine (7 مايو 2006)

هذا هو الرابط اخوي
وشكرا على اهتمامك


http://rapidshare.de/files/13397166/aerodynamic_for_student.rar.html


----------



## anoir_eq (7 مايو 2006)

اسف على التأخير فالسرعة عند بطيئة شيئا ما
http://www.4shared.com/file/1536747/40dec60e/aerodynamic_for_student.html


----------



## eldaly (23 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وكل عام وانتم بخير وعيد سعيد على الجميع 
ارجو انتفيد هذه الصور بالمطلوب وشكرا


----------



## hamada86 (25 أبريل 2007)

شكرا أوى عالموضوع


----------



## اكرم تويج (28 أبريل 2007)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## mraheem2004 (3 مايو 2007)

eldaly قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وكل عام وانتم بخير وعيد سعيد على الجميع
> ارجو انتفيد هذه الصور بالمطلوب وشكرا


 

بصراحة الصورتين دول رائعين جددددددددددددا





شكرررررررا


----------



## محمد4433 (5 مايو 2007)

شكرا على الصور


----------

